# How Make Creep feeder?



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know I saw a site at one time of a homemade creep feeder. I think it was with calf panels. Anyone know a link to a design.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, I dont know the link, but it's really easy to just saw out one square of a panel and either block off a large corner or make a pen with the cut panel as the entrance.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheap creep panel: standard wooden pallet with one board knocked out of each side. You may have to adjust the opening so your determined goats don't squeeze through, but its what we use and they're perfect size.


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/

try this link for plans.


----------

